# Java Lizenz für Firmen



## jeanfischer82 (15. Feb 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Die Firma in der ich arbeite muss ein Programm für einen Kunden zu erstellen. Entweder soll MS Visual Studio (C++) oder Java zum Einsatz kommen. 
Bei Visual Studio ist es recht einfach herauszufinden wieviel eine Lizenz kostet. Aber welche Lizenzen benötigt man für Java? Muss man als Unternehemn Java EE einsetzen oder reicht "Standart" Java (letzteres würde uns genügen)?
Falls wir Java einsetzten würden wir gerne Eclipse benutzen. Wie sieht es dort mit einer Lizenz aus?

Vielen Dank für euer Antworten.

Jean


----------



## kama (15. Feb 2007)

Hallo,



			
				jeanfischer82 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Firma in der ich arbeite muss ein Programm für einen Kunden zu erstellen. Entweder soll MS Visual Studio (C++) oder Java zum Einsatz kommen.


Ahm....habt Ihr denn gute C++ oder Java Entwickler ? oder beides?



			
				jeanfischer82 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei Visual Studio ist es recht einfach herauszufinden wieviel eine Lizenz kostet.


Wie hoch sind denn die Kosten für eine Lizenz? Man bezahlt doch nur die Lizenz für die Entwicklungsumgebung (Visual Studio) fertig. 



			
				jeanfischer82 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber welche Lizenzen benötigt man für Java?


So weit ich informiert bin keine. Da man Java von java.sun.com einfach runterladen kann.




			
				jeanfischer82 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Muss man als Unternehemn Java EE einsetzen oder reicht "Standart" Java (letzteres würde uns genügen)?


Was ist denn Java Standard? Wenn hiermit J2SE gemeint ist, kommt es darauf wann was Ihr für Bibliotheken verwendet...und ob das ganze später in einem Application Server laufen soll oder nicht...



			
				jeanfischer82 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falls wir Java einsetzten würden wir gerne Eclipse benutzen. Wie sieht es dort mit einer Lizenz aus?


Klar. Eclipse kann man auch von www.eclipse.org einfach runterladen. Kosten 0,00 Euro ;-)

Mfg
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## jeanfischer82 (17. Feb 2007)

Hallo Karl Heinz,



			
				kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie hoch sind denn die Kosten für eine Lizenz? Man bezahlt doch nur die Lizenz für die Entwicklungsumgebung (Visual Studio) fertig.


VS gibt es ab ca 400€ (z.B bei Alternate)



			
				kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So weit ich informiert bin keine. Da man Java von java.sun.com einfach runterladen kann.


Nur weil man etwas gratis runterladen kan, heisst das nicht das es gratis ist. Z.B. Kann (Konnte?) man SmartFTP gratis runterladen. Wenn man das aber gewerblich einsetzt brauch man eine Lizenz. 



			
				kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist denn Java Standard? Wenn hiermit J2SE gemeint ist, kommt es darauf wann was Ihr für Bibliotheken verwendet...und ob das ganze später in einem Application Server laufen soll oder nicht...


Sorry, mit Standart meine ich schon J2SE. Da das eine einfache Desktop Anwendung werden soll wird das wohl reichen.



			
				kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Klar. Eclipse kann man auch von www.eclipse.org einfach runterladen. Kosten 0,00 Euro ;-)


Mir ist bewusst das Eclipse für Privatanwender nichts kostet. Aber wieder die Fragen wenn man das Gewerblich einsetzt.


Vieleicht ist es nicht allen bewusst, aber was für Privatanwender gilt, gilt nicht immer für Firmen die Software gewerblich nutzen wollen. Wenn man da mit nicht lizenzierter Software erwischt wird ist man ganz schön am Ar***. Die Firma für die ich arbeite ist kein IT-Unternehmen, was aber nicht ausschliesst das wir nicht Programieren können. Da das Projekt sehr klein ist und wir wohl so schnell keine weitere Verwendung für eine teure VS Lizenz finden, haben wir halt an Java gedacht. Daher wollten wir mal wissen ob SUN für den Java Kompiler Geld sehen möchte.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2007)

Java ist derzeit zum Teil unter der GPL (der Rest wird folgen) und Eclipse ist unter der Eclipse Public Licence.
Beides kann also von Firmen völlig frei verwendet werden und von Eclipse kann man sogar Code übernehmen/manipulieren ohne selbst unter eine OpenSource Lizenz zu fallen.
Du kannst beides also völlig bedenkenlos in einem kommerziellen Projekt einsetzen.
Falls du mir nicht glaubst schau dir einfach selbst die Lizenzbestimmungen von Java und Eclipse an.


----------



## kama (17. Feb 2007)

Hallo,




			
				jeanfischer82 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Karl Heinz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also lediglich die Kosten einmalig für die Entwicklungsumgebung...



			
				jeanfischer82 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kama hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist mir auch klar. Aber wenn es eine Lizenz geben würde, dürfte ich meine Programme ja auch nicht mit Java entwicklen ohne eine Lizenz zu haben. Abgesehen davon steht das nicht in den Lizenzbedingungen, dass ich das nicht gewerblich nutzen darf.




			
				jeanfischer82 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kama hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. 



			
				jeanfischer82 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kama hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe mich da nicht auf die Privatanwender bezogen. Ich hatte schon verstanden, dass es hier um den gewerblichen Einsatz geht ;-)




			
				jeanfischer82 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vieleicht ist es nicht allen bewusst, aber was für Privatanwender gilt, gilt nicht immer für Firmen die Software gewerblich nutzen wollen. Wenn man da mit nicht lizenzierter Software erwischt wird ist man ganz schön am Ar***. Die Firma für die ich arbeite ist kein IT-Unternehmen, was aber nicht ausschliesst das wir nicht Programieren können. Da das Projekt sehr klein ist und wir wohl so schnell keine weitere Verwendung für eine teure VS Lizenz finden, haben wir halt an Java gedacht. Daher wollten wir mal wissen ob SUN für den Java Kompiler Geld sehen möchte.



Zum einen ist mir das klar, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen privat und gewerblich gibt, da ich selbst gewerblich in der Branche tätig bin.

Die Frage bzgl. der C++/Java Entwickler bezog ich lediglich darauf, da ein recht großer Unterschied zwischen C++ und Java besteht. Wenn jetzt schon C++ Entwickler da sind, ist es unter Umständen einfacher direkt in C++ zu entwicklen als sich zuerst in Java einzuarbeiten, was ja nun auch Kosten verursacht.

Apropos Werkzeuge: Eclipse, Ant/Maven, Continuum, Subversion, Trac ist wohl sicherlich ein gute Investition (Zeit), auch wenn man hierfür keinerlei Lizenzgebühren zahlen muss. Aber die Einarbeitung darf man aber nicht unterschätzen.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

